# Opera und ebay beides super, aber nicht zusammen



## TraphiX (30. April 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich mit Opera bei Ebay anmelde und dort einen Artikel einstellen will, dann klappt es spätestens nicht mehr bei der Artikelbeschreibung. Dort wird normalerweise vom MS Internet Explorer ein kleines Fenster zum bearbeiten angezeigt. Dann kann man dort zwischen dieser Oberfläche und der HTML Oberfläche wählen. (In der HTML Oberfläche kann man den ganzen Spaß, den man sonst mit den Buttons macht, in HTML ausdrücken. Also wenn man das auch kann) Ich kanns aber nicht. Und wenn ich das halt mit Opera erledigen will, so erscheint nur die HTML-bearbeitungs-oberfläche.

Und ich bin nicht gern mit dem Iex unterwegs 

Außerdem zeigt Obera einige Buttons bei Ebay nicht an.

Was kann man da tun? Umsteigen auf FireFox? Nein, selbes Problem. =/


----------

